# Leaking windscreen, any solution?



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

As you can see from the pictures each bottom corner of my windscreen leaks when the water sits there. 

Is there any way to fix this without getting the windscreen re-sealed? I'm going to replace the ply board and am getting new dash carpets made.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Captain Tolley's Creeping Crack Cure.

And no - It's not a joke.

http://www.captaintolley.com/


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

Cheers mate - ordered


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I found a quick and cheap solution was clear nail varnish (my wife's).
Painted along any glass to rubber joint.

Ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

raynipper said:


> I found a quick and cheap solution was clear nail varnish (my wife's).
> Painted along any glass to rubber joint.
> 
> Ray.


Your wifes nail varnish? :roll:

I likely story .... you perv. :wink:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I would guess that nail varnish only seals the outside and probably doesn't last forever either.

CTCCC actually seeks it's way into any cracks by capillary action and uses the moisture in there to cure itself and seal the whole caboodle.

It was meant to seal cracks that couldn't be fully dried out on boats originally, so it ought to work on windscreens.

Holts used to sell a similar product called "Seek and Seal" but I haven't seen it on sale for ages now. Probably because there are fewer and fewer cars with rubber sealed windscreens these days.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think the seek and seal product is quite thin and will run through quickly. The nail varnish is clingy and dries very fast.

I'm only saying what has worked for me a couple of times. Mines the coloured one 747.

Ray.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Captain tolly seal really does work


----------

